# Malinois escaping from yard last few weeks.



## jay gorto (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a 2 year old female Malinois. Lately she squeezes through a section of my fence and escapes. I added some plastic chicken wire and she busted through that also. She is spayed and gets a lot of exercise and attention. Any thoughts or ideas are appreciated. Thanks in advance. Jay.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Try training her


----------



## vivapower (May 17, 2021)

Get her GPS tracking if this happens regularly just so she won't get lost. I heard with some of my friends they use air tags.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Fix your fence. Then train her.


----------



## Omerhaus (Mar 18, 2021)

Chicken wire is useless. You need a solid fence or you are asking for tragedy. Think about it. Chicken wire is for chickens.


----------

